# Canon EF 85mm f/1.8



## Sabaki (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everybody 

I have a very good offer (less than $100 equivalent) for the 85mm f/1.8 that I'm considering but would like some opinions on this lens.

Can owners/users of this lens kindly share their experiences of it with me please?

Thanks in advance 8)


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Nov 3, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I have a very good offer (less than $100 equivalent) for the 85mm f/1.8 that I'm considering but would like some opinions on this lens.
> 
> ...



I just bought mine in early October and I love it. but get a lens hood for it if you buy the lens. the lens will flare even with the hood some times also at the 1.8 you will get some CA focus is fast eyes are sharp when doing portraits.


----------



## CSD (Nov 3, 2015)

This is one of my oldest lenses I still own and it's also one of my sharpest, I agree with the need for a hood and the CA but with care it can be minimised or avoided. 

This is the lens I tend to reach for when it comes to doing head shots and to give myself some 'reach' in low-light.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 3, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> Can owners/users of this lens kindly share their experiences of it with me please?


Hi Sabaki! 

I don't know if you're planing to use the 85 on FF or APS-C, so I have to mix up my experiences.
I own it and I use it on both sensor types. Not as often as it deserves to, but that's because my to-go pack contains a 100/2.8L macro that I use instead.
On FF a 85 mm is my absolutely prefered portrait focal length. If I plan to do portrait I take that one with me.
On APS-C it gets too narrow for standard portraits but you can get great pics at events from a unobtrusive distance.
Aperture of f1.8 gives you a small lens with quite fast AF (I belive it has not ring but micro USM).

To make it short:
It is one of the best bang for the buck lenses Canon offers. If you can get it even cheaper in mint conditions and not planing to go for more aperture or else just get it.

That said I must add that I am hoping and would be in for a successor that offers 
- less CA
- better colors 
- latest mechanics, ring USM AF and coatings

But until that one apperas and will be available for a reasonable price have fun with the "old" 85/1.8.
Just get it, together with hood as mentioned before.

_Edit: I always had a 85 in my setup and the 85/1.8 was one of the first lenses I bought, when I got back to Canon. _


----------



## Luds34 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I have a very good offer (less than $100 equivalent) for the 85mm f/1.8 that I'm considering but would like some opinions on this lens.
> 
> ...



Great lens! I've used it on crop and full frame for a few years now. I don't like to shoot it wide open. I've had better results just stopping it down ever so slightly. I use in the f/2 to f/2.5 range the most. You really can't go wrong with the lens, especially considering the price. Great value! I have to disagree with Maximilian, it is the full USM focus system and not the micro motor system found in the EF 50 f/1.4. Frankly, it is probably as fast of a focusing lens that Canon makes. Probably the combo of not too much glass to move, ring USM, and a MFD of 3 feet all contribute to it's fast speed.

I could go on and on about this lens and all my experience with it on various bodies, how well it tracks, etc. but I'll just say get it, You can't go wrong. You can probably turn around and sell it for no loss if you don't like it. If you have any specific questions I'll be more then happy to try and answer them.

As others have said, it's a great portrait lens. Here is a shot I just took the other day playing around with my daughter in the back yard. It slightly edges out a 70-200 for me as my "go to" lens to chase kids around outside with.


Kailey Fall Leaves by Ryan Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 3, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> ... I have to disagree with Maximilian, it is the full USM focus system and not the micro motor system found in the EF 50 f/1.4. Frankly, it is probably as fast of a focusing lens that Canon makes. Probably the combo of not too much glass to move, ring USM, and a MFD of 3 feet all contribute to it's fast speed.
> ...


Hi Luds34! 

Thank you for correcting me. The only thing I could fing about the AF was "_Rear focusing system with USM_" here
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_85mm_f_1_8_usm#Specifications

And normally Canon is proud to say "_Ring USM_" if the lens has it.

The AF is fast, but newer lenses are faster, IMO.


----------



## mkabi (Nov 3, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> On FF a 85 mm is my absolutely prefered portrait focal length. If I plan to do portrait I take that one with me.
> On APS-C it gets too narrow for standard portraits but you can get great pics at events from a unobtrusive distance.
> Aperture of f1.8 gives you a small lens with quite fast AF (I belive it has not ring but micro USM).



I dont know about that statement, and I'm just speculating here.
Because of the 1.6 crop factor, that 85mm gives you 136mm... which is close to 135mm
And, all I here is praise about the 135mm being an amazing portrait lens by a select few owners of the 135mm L version.

This is why I like Canon's crop vs. all other crops...
your 35mm turns into 56mm - close to zeiss 55mm
your 50mm turns to 80mm - closest to the 85mm Canon, versus the 75mm by the 1.5 crops
your 85mm turns to 136mm - close to canon EF 135L


Trying doing any of that with a 1.5 crop...

All above focal lengths have their special characteristics, you should google them... some of them being more recommended than others for certain situations. Another reason why its an interchangeable camera and not a fixed lens camera that we use.


----------



## Luds34 (Nov 3, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I have to disagree with Maximilian, it is the full USM focus system and not the micro motor system found in the EF 50 f/1.4. Frankly, it is probably as fast of a focusing lens that Canon makes. Probably the combo of not too much glass to move, ring USM, and a MFD of 3 feet all contribute to it's fast speed.
> ...



Haha, no worries, I get stuff wrong all the time. Just ask my wife. 

I am genuinely curious though... what are the (in your opinion/experience obviously) lenses you have found to be faster. This is by no means a challenge/disagreement but rather an appreciation for fast focus. Aka, what do I need to be checking out!


----------



## Cory (Nov 3, 2015)

Used it exclusively this past Sunday on a crop:


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 4, 2015)

The more you guys comment, the more I'm wanting this lens


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 4, 2015)

mkabi said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > On FF a 85 mm is my absolutely prefered portrait focal length. If I plan to do portrait I take that one with me.
> ...


Hi mkabi! 

Please don't get me wrong and maybe my first statement was not clear enough.
And of course the 135L is an excelent lens, esp. for portrait but maybe in a little bit different context.

I was talking about "standard portrait" which IMO is a shoulder portrait. The 85 gives you on FF the 
right working distance and proprotions of the face, nose, etc.
At the same working distance the 135mm would give you a close up and cut out a part of the face 
like forehead to mouth. The proprotions are also a little bit more flat.

So the 135 IMO is better for a greater working distances. 
The 85 on APS-C will deliver you also fantastic results but not at standard portrait distance.
That's what I wanted to say.


----------



## Luds34 (Nov 4, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> The more you guys comment, the more I'm wanting this lens



I don't think you'll regret it. On it's own it is a very solid lens. Taking price into account, it is a really easy choice in my humble opinion.

My favorite is some of the comparisons of this lens against the Fuji X 56mm f/1.2 and how they look pretty much equivalent (assuming the 85mm is shot on FF). Makes me smile a little to see this "old design" at 1/3 the price being right there with a new, expensive lens such as the Fuji.

Don't quote me on this, but I believe this lens used some early computer design on the rounded aperture blades to add to pleasing bokeh qualities.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 4, 2015)

Good lens for the money. I use it on a crop for evening youth sports. Focus is fast and accurate.


----------



## anthonyd (Nov 4, 2015)

I've owned it for over a year, I use it on a crop body for portraits and I can't tell you enough how much I love it. Maybe, just maybe, it's the subjects that I love so much


----------



## anthonyd (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh, two more comments.

a) I'm behind the umbrella that is causing the catchlight in her eyes, without a hood and I didn't have any flare issues
b) This bokeh is at f/5.6. If I had opened it to f/1.8 unspeakable things would have happened to the background!


----------



## PeacePham (Nov 9, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I have a very good offer (less than $100 equivalent) for the 85mm f/1.8 that I'm considering but would like some opinions on this lens.
> 
> ...



I'd say you should get it. It's an fantastic lens. If you get a good copy, you could even take a close up headshot right at f/1.8. And $100 is a super inexpensive price. Just make sure the lens doesn't have any problem. Dust inside the lens is not an issue though. My 85mm 1/8 has a huge amount of dust inside but it still get sharp and clarity photos from it.


----------

